# Respray



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi guys
Just wanted to share a pic of my Respray

Brown is the new black you know  

Lol. Anyone wanna come wash my car for me? Lol


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Think it's time to move if your car gets like that lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I only washed it 2 weeks ago!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Wow u next to a building site!!!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I'll wash it for you with some fairy liquid and a old rag.

In exchange for your headlights


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

DODGY said:


> Wow u next to a building site!!!


nope, just an unmade road


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn.. I wouldn't have minded popping down if you were close to East London..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Damn.. I wouldn't have minded popping down if you were close to East London..


Dude, I'm IN East London lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Dude, I'm IN East London lol


Haha - that is awesome.

Bring the car to me tomorrow and I will give her a nice wash and dry. Free of charge.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Haha - that is awesome.
> 
> Bring the car to me tomorrow and I will give her a nice wash and dry. Free of charge.


don't tempt me!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Offer is there my friend.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

don't you have a job?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> don't you have a job?


Haha. My job tomorrow is to clean something. :chuckle:

But yes, I work nights. But I have a 3 day weekend starting tomorrow.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, I appreciate your offer. I'll man up and wash it myself, would feel a bit like watching another man massage my woman  Where about are you in East London tho?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> nope, just an unmade road


unfinished roads, sand and dust everywhere, either the forrest is an oasis and you live somewhere in the middle of Africa or you are already suffering from poor rain fall in England ? 

even the ****ing plants bottom right are covered in sand

the car still looks cool though


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> lol, I appreciate your offer. I'll man up and wash it myself, would feel a bit like watching another man massage my woman  Where about are you in East London tho?


LOL!!!! That is quite an image.. :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

somebody make a note - Mook turned down something that was free...


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> unfinished roads, sand and dust everywhere, either the forrest is an oasis and you live somewhere in the middle of Africa or you are already suffering from poor rain fall in England ?
> 
> even the ****ing plants bottom right are covered in sand
> 
> the car still looks cool though


You sure it's not nuclear fallout, sure something was on the news about the Japan disaster making its way around the globe.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Its getting worse...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

so bad it's upside down lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Do you want to borrow my outdoor cover?


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Jebus... Mines been off the road for years and barely looks any different...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Do you want to borrow my outdoor cover?




Nah I've got one already. Tragic eh. 

Reminds you of your 33 I bet (as in its upside down  )


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL. That is pretty gross. Well I am cleaning my brother's EP3 tomorrow. Bring your 33GTR down tomorrow afternoon for a quick wash and dry!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Its getting worse...


Poor car, give it some love

Im sure there was a sand storm in the middle east? As i had alot of sand colour dust on mine too


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Reminds you of your 33 I bet (as in its upside down  )


It's just taken me 30 mins to find this classic GTRLux PS.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hahaha. Classic


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Its getting worse...


Wow clean it !! Makes me sad looking at it dirty!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well. I sort of have it a wash...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I missed a bit tho


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

3 coats of polish


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Half done


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Still dirty for me!


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

The best color ever ! I had my old gts-t painted in purple couple years ago and it looked fabulous. 

Here are the pics:


----------



## toyotabb (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow. Never in all my years had a car get so dirty


----------

